# Justin Bieber or Rebecca Black?



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Who is more gangster?


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Who the hell is rebecca black?


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I'd like to kill them both with a shovel.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

No contest


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Who the hell is rebecca black?


For the love of god, don't Google her! You'll thank me later


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Who the hell is rebecca black?


search for her on YouTube this Friday


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Duh


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> For the love of god, don't Google her! You'll thank me later


she has a new song out and everyone says its a lot better


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Duh


:clap


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Beethoven's the real OG.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Justin Bieber. 
Rebecca Black & Beethoven not bout that life.

JB did a song with Raekwon & Kanye >>>>
JB riding solo in a lambo, Rebecca have to ask what seat to take in her friend sh*t.
JB smoke that Blue Dream & G13, Beethoven blow on that Brown reggie that was around 10,000 B.C. 
JB run game on these young hoes >>>>>
JB Proceed to Run thru these MILF hoes after he finishes off their whorish daughters >>>
JB live everyday like it's the weekend. Rebecca have to wait until friday. 
Rebecca Black was made a joke in Katy Perry Video.......Justin beiber showed up with Katy & Rihanna to the VMA's & Had a 3 sum after. They started to do it right on live TV but Beiber told them to control themselves until they get to the hotel room.










At the end of the day beiber won. prove me wrong.
/Thread. Beiber win.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

successful said:


> Justin Bieber.
> Rebecca Black & Beethoven not bout that life.
> 
> JB did a song with Raekwon & Kanye >>>>
> ...


indeed. A very compelling argument.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Who the hell is rebecca black?


 You should check her out man, Excellent artist. Amazing vocalist, Very experienced singer. Voice of our generation. The frank sinatra of Pop music.

Just buy it, Don't even download & disrespect this piece of art. Worth every single penny.
Don't miss out on this timeless classic.

http://www.amazon.com/Friday/dp/B004S5JBZ8

Please Respawn.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

ShadyGFX said:


> For the love of god, don't Google her! You'll *thank me later*


y'all heard that?


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

I'd rather listen to Mitt Romney sing america the beautiful


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Anybody that doesn't **** with Rebecca Black doesn't realize the subliminals she on. She crazy with that word play...it's just over y'all head 



Twelve Keyz said:


> y'all heard that?


I see you...Keyz...I see you haha


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Twelve Keyz said:


> y'all heard that?


lolwut?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I looked up Rebecca Black. If you put them on mute, I'd prefer to look at her than Bieber boy.

I found she sings a song about it being Friday, where the only positive reviews it gets on Amazon are sarcastically amusing.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

ShadyGFX said:


> For the love of god, don't Google her! You'll thank me later


Too late, looked her up on the tube. That Friday video reminds me of some "kidz bop" crap.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Jubecca Blieber


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Secretaz said:


> I voted for Beethoven. Wasn't he this dog from that one kids movie?


lol Nah he was a classical music artist lonnnnnnng time ago. Don't worry, They'll teach & make you listen to that boring **** in your senior year of H.S.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Everyone knows that Michael Jackson was the one who was Bad.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I simply chose by gender without knowkmedge who beeoven is


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

don't like them!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

successful said:


> You should check her out man, Excellent artist. Amazing vocalist, Very experienced singer. Voice of our generation. The frank sinatra of Pop music.
> 
> Just buy it, Don't even download & disrespect this piece of art. Worth every single penny.
> Don't miss out on this timeless classic.
> ...


I hope you are joking...


----------

